# Smoked Salmon Bellies.......MES30



## cmayna (Jan 15, 2021)

As some may remember, I recently obtained a dead MES 30 from Craigslist.  Replaced the  shot 800 watt element with a 1200 watter.  Controlled by a  Auber PID, starting out at 125*, ending at 145*

I attached a small mailbox mod with the help and guidance from tallbm  (*THANK YOU SIR!!).* This is it's maiden voyage with food, needing to smoke some of our Salmon Bellies.

Using one of my AMNPS's I ran it a total of 4.5 hours starting out with Alder and finishing with Apple.

_





_

Using my trustworthy Thermoworks Smoke thermometer to monitor the smoke session.
_




_


Oops, more pics to follow:


----------



## cmayna (Jan 15, 2021)

More..........
























Oh, and while the smoker was earning its keep, I was caught working on my truck.  Wife says "Honey, is this how we show you being busy with the smoker?.......  "


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 15, 2021)

Are you teasing me??!! Looks awesome! Salmon belly is my favorite... looks like you hot smoked them. I always cold smoke salmon belly. Love them!


----------



## cmayna (Jan 15, 2021)

Thanks.    Cold smoked bellies are yummy as well.    For me, hot smoking Salmon is starting at 125* and finishing at 145*.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 15, 2021)

Been awhile since I have smoked salmon.  It way past time.  Your looks amazing.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 16, 2021)

My long term plans with the MES30  is to find it a new home.  My son has shown interest recently so, we shall see.  It was fun bringing it back to life.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 16, 2021)

Awesome Looking Salmon, Craig!!
As always, but usually of my Favorite---Your Nugget variety.
Nice Job.
Like.

Bear


----------



## tallbm (Jan 16, 2021)

Man that looks awesome!
It seems you got the super compact mailbox mod working well.  Glad to see its all coming together!

Do you have a post on how you do salmon this way?  I had a relative asking about making some salmon lox but it hasnt been cold enough and I mentioned that the other option would be something like what you do with strips or nuggets.  They were open to it but I've yet to do any such smoke.

Also does this work with skin on strips or nuggets in case I didnt want to fool with skinning a fillet and I wanted to get a better sale price?


----------



## cmayna (Jan 16, 2021)

For Salmon Lox, I do have a recipe which is a few hours dry brine, followed by a wet brine.   This smoked belly recipe is around 7 hours of dry brine, then rinse and dry for 2-3 hours.  Then smoked using Alder and then apple.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 16, 2021)

cmayna said:


> For Salmon Lox, I do have a recipe which is a few hours dry brine, followed by a wet brine.   This smoked belly recipe is around 7 hours of dry brine, then rinse and dry for 2-3 hours.  Then smoked using Alder and then apple.



For this belly recipe what is the cooking temp process like?
I read you start at 125F and go to 145F but what do you shoot for with meat temp or is it all time based, etc.?


----------



## cmayna (Jan 17, 2021)

Yup.  All time based.  I do not check the IT because of the small size of the product.  So for this recent belly smoke,  I dried brined for 7 hours in  a basic brown sugar/salt mix.  Rinse and room dry for a couple hours.  Run the Auber starting at 125 for an hour and then bump to 130 for another hour, then to 135, then to 140.  The size of the pieces will dictate how long I cook/smoke. 

For my Salmon and Albacore Tuna lox runs,  I typically do mine during the winter months to help meet the cold smoke.  Otherwise  it's very early morning runs, while the ambient temps are low.

For large pieces of fish, such as filets, I will do a spot check on the IT if the weather is cool and if my mind starts going hmmmmmm.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 17, 2021)

cmayna said:


> Yup.  All time based.  I do not check the IT because of the small size of the product.  So for this recent belly smoke,  I dried brined for 7 hours in  a basic brown sugar/salt mix.  Rinse and room dry for a couple hours.  Run the Auber starting at 125 for an hour and then bump to 130 for another hour, then to 135, then to 140.  The size of the pieces will dictate how long I cook/smoke.
> 
> For my Salmon and Albacore Tuna lox runs,  I typically do mine during the winter months to help meet the cold smoke.  Otherwise  it's very early morning runs, while the ambient temps are low.
> 
> For large pieces of fish, such as filets, I will do a spot check on the IT if the weather is cool and if my mind starts going hmmmmmm.



Thanks for the info!
I'm thinking im gonna cut some salmon nuggets with skin on and dry cure + brine them and smoke the way you explain.  I think it would be a cool experiment AND I may even take some to more of a jerky textures.

My end goal is having these for salads or snacking and such :)
If you see any issues with that approach let me know :)


----------



## cmayna (Jan 17, 2021)

When I do Salmon jerky  (it's been quite awhile now), I cut the filet into very thin strips with the grain.   Cross grain will cause the pieces to break up into small pieces.

When I've done beef Jerky, it cross grain.......go figure.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 17, 2021)

cmayna said:


> When I do Salmon jerky  (it's been quite awhile now), I cut the filet into very thin strips with the grain.   Cross grain will cause the pieces to break up into small pieces.
> 
> When I've done beef Jerky, it cross grain.......go figure.


Fish is delicate lol


----------



## cmayna (Jan 17, 2021)

I've done it with skin on and call them call Salmon Sticks.  around 3"x 1/2" x 1/2" or 3/4"x 3/4".    Yes some love dealing with skin.

Tomorrow more filets and tails.


----------

